# Cannondale Gemini DH Cedric Gracia



## Xah88 (12. Januar 2011)

Hey,

zu verkaufen ist ein Cannondale Gemini DH Rahmen in der Limited Cedric Gracia Version (gab es nur 17 mal in D).Der Rahmen ist neu, in Größe L und inkl Dämpfer.

Infos etc. gibts es auf Anfrage 

Grüße


----------

